# Not able to shutdown system



## webofunni (May 15, 2009)

Hi,

  I am a newbie in FreeBSD. I have tried 'shutdown -h now' as in Linux. But after saying "System is halted" it says that press any key to reboot and the system reboots, if I press any key. Is this the default behaviour in FreeBSD. I have found the -p option in shutdown that power off the system. 

  Please clear this doubt.


----------



## Beastie (May 15, 2009)

And of course, you did a `$ man [man]shutdown[/man]`, which says:

```
-h The system is halted at the specified time.
-p The system is halted [u]and the power is turned off[/u](hardware sup-port required) at the specified time.
```


----------



## bsdvm (May 16, 2009)

Just use

```
shutdown -p now
```
to shutdown your FreeBSD box.


----------



## mfaridi (May 16, 2009)

Use

```
halt -p
```


----------



## tangram (May 18, 2009)

Oh and if your system is old (~ +9 years) it might not have an ACPI capable motherboard and `# shutdown -p now` will behave like `# shutdown -h now`.


----------



## gnemmi (May 18, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Oh and if your system is old (~ +9 years) it might not have an ACPI capable motherboard and `# shutdown -p now` will behave like `# shutdown -h now`.



if it's as new as the MSI 945GCM7-L, `# shutdown -p now` will behave like `# shutdown -h now` too ... and so will `# halt -p now`...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2009)

Is ACPI (fully) enabled in BIOS?


----------



## gnemmi (May 18, 2009)

Yup ... as a matter of fact, neither DF or Open have any problems on that mobo ...

To be honest, and having found that booting _without_ ACPI on 7.2 throws me a Fatal Trap 9, I'm growing more and more unconfident on the state of FreeBSD's ACPI as days go by ...

PD: btw .. I got so used to power the system off by hand that I stop caring about that issue with that mobo ...


----------



## tangram (May 18, 2009)

Did you check to see if there are any BIOS updates? Sometimes manufacturers introduces fixes.


----------



## gnemmi (May 18, 2009)

Yup ... three of them ... I'm running on the latest one (3.2).

According to the BIOS boot: ACPI 1.0 Enabled

I have to warn you though, that particular machine is running 7.0-REL (can't update yet); but in all honesty, that mobo was already old by the time 7.0 was released.


----------

